# another stool question!!!



## Uzies Pal (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey anybody out there???? I really am having trouble figuring out what to do about my 14month old girl that has been having loose stools every so often. I have added more bone, chicken breasts and thighs have been the best for her. I don't know if it is happening from chewing on wood sticks as a pup or what. I do look at the stools when she seems to be straining and have found that the end of a chicken leg for example gets swallowed whole, therefore the reason for the other chicken parts. loose stools with beef, as I have added trippet canned tripe to it' and can tolerate pork. My main question is this: do I go to a vet? my own vet is not necesarrily against raw, but has explained that the variable for the loose stools is more than if it were kibble. Granted....but I did have an idea that if her metabolism is fast, then could this be the problem? Example, 1am two nites ago she alerted me to go outside, came in gave her some pumpkin, at about 9am the stool was orange. Kinda fast through the system no? she is slim, and energetic as she plays in daycare til 1 pm where I bring her up to the house and have started giving her a third meal during the day about 2pm (after she rests/..) any ideas or questions that may help me zero in on a solution rather than going to kibble as my husband wants her ????????????????


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't help; I feed ground & knock on wood, no issues. What proteins are you feeding? Red meat should be the staple, not white.


----------



## Uzies Pal (Nov 7, 2013)

I know you are correct for red meat...but it seems she needs a lot of bone right now....If you feed ground, then do you do it or do you buy commercial ground? I have not found a red meat bone that they can eat....The t-bone is said to not be appropriate, and rib bones are questionable.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Uzies Pal said:


> I know you are correct for red meat...but it seems she needs a lot of bone right now....If you feed ground, then do you do it or do you buy commercial ground? I have not found a red meat bone that they can eat....The t-bone is said to not be appropriate, and rib bones are questionable.


I buy my grinds primarily from Hare Today, a little from Reel Raw Dog. It has meat/bone/organs & some have tripe. I give beef ribs to gnaw on and duck or turkey necks, chicken drumsticks & pork ribs for teeth and those are consummable


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

How much does she weigh and how much are you feeding.


----------



## Uzies Pal (Nov 7, 2013)

I feed her about 1 1/4 lbs per day divided in two meals, and she weighs 45 lbs. Since my original thread question and inquiry for help, I have gotten a good pattern of feeding bone in meals about every two days. I have noticed a better formation. but more information is appreciated.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You don't think there's a chance you're over feeding? That can cause soft stool.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

uzie's pal I find that many dogs need more than 10% bone usually prescribed. I no longer worry about [percentages so much but go by body condition and stool. If your dog has good energy, coat and muscle tone and well formed stools you are doing fine.


----------



## Uzies Pal (Nov 7, 2013)

Liz said:


> uzie's pal I find that many dogs need more than 10% bone usually prescribed. I no longer worry about [percentages so much but go by body condition and stool. If your dog has good energy, coat and muscle tone and well formed stools you are doing fine.


Yes, more bone was the answer really. Her coat is amazing, energy and muscle tone good too. She has stopped the loose stools and I cut back to using her current weight as a guide rather than the ideal weight, as I mentioned she is small and lean but not skinny; slight waist line etc. So, I will keep reading this forum. thanks for the good info! (ps: she has liked the chicken and beef liver I mix in with her food....kidney she promptly threw up!) yuk, the mess on my floor!


----------

